# Getting Impatient



## mossymantis (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi everyone. I'm very new to this forum and the mantis world, so I'm excited to get started! I ordered a mantis from USMANTIS about ten days ago with Priority Mail. The reason why it hasn't been delivered yet is due to the below freezing temperatures in Vermont, which is understandable. However, I must say I'm getting impatient, and it's recently come to my attention that other sellers deliver their mantids with heat packs right away to keep them warm. Is this a good enough reason to cancel my order, or should I just wait it out? I wish I'd considered this beforehand! I'm just really enthusiastic to get started on this hobby and it's agonizing to wait this long  :wacko:


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 12, 2017)

If it's below freezing I'd wait. If you really want one right away you could cancel the order, order from someone else and have it shipped express mail. I've had mantids delivered priority during the colder part of the winter and it took three days to get to me and when I got the package the heat pack wasn't warm anymore. The mantids were fine but I live in California and the coldest days were 37°, so idk what below freezing temps would do to heat pack with priority shipping. Bugsincyberspace will ship right away with a heat pack, but if I were you I'd definitely choose express so the mantid survives.


----------



## Teamonger (Feb 12, 2017)

Its hard to wait but its better safe then sorry. It would be far more disheartening to get a frozen mantis then wait for a healthy warm one.

Below freezing shouldn't be messed with. I attempted to take two of my mantises on a 10 min car ride while it was below freezing and even in that short time in a car they were in cold "comas" when I got to the destination. They were fine after a bit of breathing warm air on them but it just goes to show how quickly it can happen. Another few minutes and that might have not had a happy ending. Next time I will preheat the car for sure.


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 12, 2017)

@mossymantis Omg your picture is of my mantid! Haha, I just put it up this morning, he's a cutie huh?


----------



## mossymantis (Feb 12, 2017)

@crabbypatty no way, what a coincidence! I just googled shield mantis and got this picture for recents. I'll give you credit! I'm so surprised!


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 12, 2017)

@mossymantis yeah I put a pic out daily on my instagram, I love my rhombodera, they're beautiful.


----------



## Serle (Feb 12, 2017)

Welcome Mossy   When shipping in winter we certainly don't want any delays ... S


----------



## Jessie (Feb 12, 2017)

I live in Wisconsin i got mine from insectsales.


----------



## CubbySetsFire (Feb 12, 2017)

I’ll be honest - I know he guy who runs that website. He’s completely legitimate and is only keeping you mantis in mind. Its better to wait with the weather, you won’t regret it bud! Better late than a dead mantis


----------



## craigbaker (Feb 13, 2017)

you wrote I live in Vermont, a state that is very cold during the winter. I would be devastated if this little guy didn't make the trip, but I really cannot afford one-day shipping. Therefore, I am totally fine with you guys taking as long as you need to wait for the ideal condition to send the mantis. There's no rush. Thank you so much. And then wrote you cant care for it because of change in residence situation so i refunded you. FYI we always include heat or cold packs when needed. and always guarantee alive arrival but shipping depends on weather. and as we had severe storms this past week shipping is not happening though we did ship some next day before the storm last Wednesday and all were successful


----------



## Tehshlendo (Mar 2, 2017)

I was wondering what's up with my order, I had placed it on the 8th and yeah there were the storms and such that I would have rather wait but then there was the week of the 19th where the weather was beautiful.  I waited and decided to email you I believe after that week to see what's been going on with the order.  I don't want to be pushy but I would like to know what might be causing the delay.


----------



## pgauss831 (Mar 21, 2017)

mossymantis said:


> Hi everyone. I'm very new to this forum and the mantis world, so I'm excited to get started! I ordered a mantis from USMANTIS about ten days ago with Priority Mail. The reason why it hasn't been delivered yet is due to the below freezing temperatures in Vermont, which is understandable. However, I must say I'm getting impatient, and it's recently come to my attention that other sellers deliver their mantids with heat packs right away to keep them warm. Is this a good enough reason to cancel my order, or should I just wait it out? I wish I'd considered this beforehand! I'm just really enthusiastic to get started on this hobby and it's agonizing to wait this long  :wacko:


Did you get your mantis? I ask because I ordered 2 orchids from US Mantis on March 12, but have not received any communication at all from them. I know there was a snowstorm,  but I 've gotten nothing. No messages(I've emailed him twice and sent a chat o his web site), no shipping notification (i paid extra for express), nothing. Also, my husband ordered a couple of ghosts from Mantis Place (Ohio) that same weekend, and we got them on the 14th. So I'm kinda pissed off, and a little worried that I'm never going to see those orchid mantids (which are hard to find in stock, in my limuted experience). Any comments? Is this a reputable supplier. It looks like they are a member on this forum.

Patty


----------



## Zuzu (Mar 21, 2017)

pgauss831 said:


> Did you get your mantis? I ask because I ordered 2 orchids from US Mantis on March 12, but have not received any communication at all from them. I know there was a snowstorm,  but I 've gotten nothing. No messages(I've emailed him twice and sent a chat o his web site), no shipping notification (i paid extra for express), nothing. Also, my husband ordered a couple of ghosts from Mantis Place (Ohio) that same weekend, and we got them on the 14th. So I'm kinda pissed off, and a little worried that I'm never going to see those orchid mantids (which are hard to find in stock, in my limuted experience). Any comments? Is this a reputable supplier. It looks like they are a member on this forum.
> 
> Patty


In the same position as you currently. Ordered one orchid mantis from them on March 8th, had a bit of communication with them in the beginning but haven't heard anything since. I sent them an email yesterday, hopefully I will hear back.


----------



## Thrillhouse (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm also waiting on USMantis. It's only been a week, so I'm okay with waiting. I'm more concerned they're backed up with orders because of the weather.


----------



## Tehshlendo (Mar 23, 2017)

Update for my situation was that they were out of stock of the mantises for my order and it would be 7-10 days till they would get more stock.  That message was from March 3rd, I was hoping for a message when they get back in stock I notice that they are available according to the webpage but they were also that way for my first order so I was just waiting to see if I was going to place that order again or not.

Edit: Just wanted to add that I have gotten a refund for my order through Paypal since I wasn't comfortable waiting an extended period while my order and money were in a weird limbo.  Also like the rest of you I was unable to get any contact through any of the website's contact options and had to use other means to actually reach out to him.


----------



## Savechanges (Mar 23, 2017)

DO NOT order from usamantis. It is bartek and Craig baker and they are scammers


----------



## craigbaker (Mar 24, 2017)

Hello World! This is Craig Baker. Those of you who need to contact me, my direct email is posted on every page of my website, live chat, toll free and local phone numbers to contact me. Please visit contact us I am online during business hours normally from 9am till 5pm eastern time as we are in New York. My real name, company name and real address are posted as well. Also on Facebook. I don't use an alias, or hide and respond always either immediately or within 24 hours. This month of March 2017 weather has had record lows of 9 degrees F, past 7average low of 14 degrees and 16" of snow 10 days ago. We also like others, ship Mondays and Tuesdays to avoid delays

We ship nationwide, and as your weather may be beautiful, though I am envious I do not ship if lows are below 45 degrees.  Please be conscious of the low temp as your pet will be traveling through the night. Read This https://usmantis.com/pages/shipping-always-an-issue-why

I started my site because I found doing business in forums and on Facebook has too many problems, From bullies to scams, amateurs and "know-it-alls" critics and those who just like drama I felt that it was no way to do honest business. I always try to be considerate and helpful especially to whether your a novice or breeder. I offer this service because I love mantids. I was discouraged with dealing in forums and anonymous people though most well meaning, cannot be then found or held accountable when things go wrong.

Please be considerate, contact me directly if you have an issue. If your not happy or willing to wait just ask for a refund

I welcome all comments and thoughts especially different ideas, please try and be kind. For those of us who may be imperfect I understand and  Lord knows I make mistakes. Be mindful as I am a person, 60 year old adult, proud father of 3 remarkable children. I have a lifetime of experience in animal husbandry and considered expert in several fields. Id be considered technically advanced, my company manages 6 websites online since 1998 unrelated to this hobby. I love creative thoughts, different ideas and want to continue learning. It isn't how much you think or how smart you may be that matters,"its how thoughtful you are"

I forgive those who have shortcomings, as we all fall "Its a matter of how you stand after getting up that counts". Like the person who wrote "scammer" post because i do business with someone they don't like on Facebook, see here About me with over 2000 followers Id ask you to challenge him. Ask why and wonder what his agenda may be. And please forgive me for my mistakes as Lord knows Ive made my share.

Thanks and feel free to email me I'm sometimes busy. Life on life terms you know.


----------



## Tehshlendo (Apr 17, 2017)

Just following up here, now that the weather in the Northeast has been more consistently mild has anyone who had been missing their orders previously received them since?


----------



## roadglide16 (Apr 18, 2017)

I wish I would have joined the forum before I ordered from USMantis.  I put in an order for two Orchid Mantis on March 25th.  I've tried contacting them thru their Website Chat, emailed two different addresses (one from my order confirmation and one from the Contact info on the website) and I still have not gotten a reply.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 18, 2017)

When was last you heard anything?


----------



## Thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2017)

I got confirmation that my order is on its way this morning.


----------



## roadglide16 (Apr 18, 2017)

Nice, that sounds promising.  I hope I get mine.  I still haven't got any communication from them since my order on March 25th


----------



## MantisRCool (Apr 18, 2017)

Wish u good luck!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2017)

I eouldve been mad weeks is stupid. Thats not righr.


----------



## pgauss831 (Apr 28, 2017)

I got a refund from PayPal. I tried to contact him by email and chat, never got ANY response, even after submitting the PayPal claim. No explanations or attempts to make it right. The same week I ordered from Usmantis, my husband ordered a couple of mantids from Ohio and they arrived safely, with a heat pack, a couple of days later. So all that stuff he wrote in his earlier message is a bunch of , at least with regard to my order. I certainly won't order from him again.


----------



## Sticky (Apr 29, 2017)

Scammers. Ive read many complaints just like yours on Facebook. True sellers never treat thier customers this way.


----------



## Sticky (Apr 29, 2017)

Savechanges said:


> DO NOT order from usamantis. It is bartek and Craig baker and they are scammers


Exo and Bartek is the same person by the way. Bartek was banned from this forum so he returns with a new name.


----------



## izbiggs (Apr 30, 2017)

He always comes back with the same copy-pasted message every time his incompetence gets exposed. Everybody tries to reach out in every way and every time he claims that they didn't. Watch out for this guy.


----------

